# breeders/seedbanks that send out catalogues of there seeds



## flashgee (Jan 20, 2009)

i thought i would set up a thread were people
who wanted catalogues of breeders strains/seeds.
if you know of any that send out catalogues on request
post the name and contact info below


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't think anyone does that anymore. The catalogs are all on line.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 21, 2009)

I personally would rather see it all online, we have a planet to save.


----------



## zipflip (Jan 21, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I personally would rather see it all online, we have a planet to save.


 
that and having some MJ seed catalogue round ya house or anywhere is probable cause in my state.


----------



## flashgee (Jan 21, 2009)

alot of seed breeders/seedbanks have catalogues,but are mainly sent to
head shops that sell there stock for people to look through.i have been emailing companys.i just got the paradice seeds catalogue through the post today.

paradise seeds b.v.
postbox 377
1000 aj amsterdam
holland

tel/fax + 31 20 6795 422

[email protected]

www.paradice-seeds.com


----------



## flashgee (Jan 21, 2009)

these guys will send you a catalogue of all there latest strains from there 3 companys....pukka seeds,the doggies nuts seeds,and cropi-canna seeds.

pukka seeds
p.o. box 512
gilford
gu1 4gu
england uk

tel 01483 595 602 mobile 07703 229 492

[email protected]

www.ganja.co.uk or www.pukkaseeds.co.uk


----------



## flashgee (Jan 21, 2009)

you can get a catalogue of all the latest seeds from royal queen seeds,high quality seeds,black label seed by contacting the address below.

royal queen seeds (you can change this 1st line with either,black label seeds or high quality seeds.as they all trade from the same address).[
postbox 362
5460 aj veghel
netherlands

tel 0031-(0)73 5479916
fax 0031-(0)73 5479732

www.royalqueenseeds.com
[email protected]
www.highqualityseeds.nl
[email protected]


----------



## hashplant420 (Jan 29, 2009)

any banks that ship to canada


----------

